
Stanford Fall 2011 - Introduction to Databases - redouane
http://www.db-class.org/
======
tilltheis
It's not only Databases but Machine Learning and AI as well. I'm really
looking forward to these Stanford classes and hope to take them successfully
while doing my actual studies.

Direct links:

\- Databases: <http://www.db-class.org/>

\- Machine Learning: <http://www.ml-class.org/>

\- Artificial Intelligence: <http://www.ai-class.com/>

~~~
chedigitz
Thanks for posting the other two course. I can't wait till October. The
Machine Learning course has a great a playlist on youtube as well.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzxYlbK2c7E&playnext=1...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzxYlbK2c7E&playnext=1&list=PLA89DCFA6ADACE599)

------
mrmaddog
This was one of my favorite CS classes I took at Stanford. It will do a great
job teaching you the theory behind dbs then bridge that theory with real-world
examples. If you want to get an idea about how databases operate behind the
scenes AND how they should be properly used, this is a great class for you.

The relational algebra sections of the course are intriguing because it forces
you to solve problems using a set of constraints that aren't present in other
programming languages—really interesting stuff.

More information is at the class website
<http://infolab.stanford.edu/~widom/cs145/index.html>

------
MaxGabriel
Can anyone offer some advice in choosing between the three courses?

My background: I've only completed CS 1, and read LPTHW and Kochan's
Objective-C book. I have about an hour's worth of Khan Academy videos in
linear algebra, and have taken a basic prob/stats course. My university offers
a database class, but not ML or AI. Based on my minimal knowledge of the
subjects, ML/AI sound more interesting than databases.

~~~
SkyMarshal
You're more likely to need and use the DB course topics earlier in your
career, unless you specifically get a job in ML or AI. However, those topics
are also easier to learn and understand on your own without guidance. If you
post your school's db course curriculum, we can help you compare it with the
Stanford one. Initial instinct - go with the ai or ml course (or take a
reduced course load this fall and take both, then see if you can get the
Stanford completion certificate to transfer as credits to your school).

~~~
weezer
I did my PhD at Stanford and took all three classes. DB is a more fundamental
class, and probably easier. AI and ML are both great but they are designed to
be taken in sequence with AI first then ML (which is a sub-field of AI).

~~~
SkyMarshal
_> However, those topics are also easier to learn and understand on your own
without guidance._

Yeah, by 'those topics' I meant the ones covered in the DB course, not the
other two. Most aspiring programmers usually find relational theory and XML
relatively easy to grok.

~~~
MaxGabriel
Thanks for your help! The syllabus for DB isn't up yet at my University, so I
can't give more details [1]. But given that you say DB should be easier, and
that I can take it at my school, I think I should take AI. Besides--I had the
same gut feeling.

[1] writing this I now realize I could easily get last year's course, but I'm
satisfied with my current decision

------
ericfrenkiel
MemSQL will be hosting office hours during the Winter for the class. If you'd
like to attend, send an email to db-class@memsql.com.

~~~
jergason
That was a great way to make me google MemSQL. Are you guys affiliated with
the course at all, or just being helpful and doing marketing at the same time?

------
Indyan
Do I have to attend the classes "live"? Or can I catch up according to my
schedule, as long as I submit the assignments on time?

~~~
vimalg2
Does anyone know the answer to this?

Essentially, I'd like to know if i should continue waking up with the US East
Coast or finally join the regular morning people in India.

------
corey
The videos are already online if anybody would like to get a head start.

<http://infolab.stanford.edu/~widom/cs145/index.html> (Click on "OpenClassroom
Videos")

------
swah
Now if only they had OS and Compilers :)

------
brosephius
anybody know if it's inappropriate to sign up to be able to watch the lectures
and check out the homework, but not actually intend to submit all the
assignments? it's not clear if the course materials will be accessible without
being officially "enrolled". I want to check it out at my own pace but I can't
guarantee I'll have the free time each week for the assignments.

~~~
mrcharles
There's no cost to failing, I assume. Sign up and don't do the work, you won't
be the first student to ever do so.

------
toot
Even though I usually scoff at pre-registration signup forms, I was very
excited to fill this one in.

I'm sure there's a lesson to be learned about my own sampling bias and it
might be time to rethink this stance (how ever hard it may be to recognise
that people can actually find enjoyment in hearing about product launches and
events!)

------
Stwerner
All of these online Stanford classes seem very cool. I hope that enough people
sign up for these that grading and certificates become more popular from all
of the highly respected schools.

------
jc123
A quick look through the syllabus shows that the last video is "NoSQL
Systems". Nothing specific in the Course Materials though. Maybe an Intro to
Databases class should talk a little more about other approaches such as
document-oriented databases. I know they (academia) are sticking to classical
CS, but maybe some parts of relational databases could be covered in a second
class on databases, to make room for more exploration on other DB approaches
in an intro class.

~~~
officemonkey
The video states that the course will be RDBMS-centric, but there will be
forays into XML data.

------
younata
I'd love to sign up for both this and the ml class (though, I think I will
sign up for the ml class...).

However, I've already committed to the AI class, and in addition to my regular
coursework (Entering second year of uni, go me!), I don't think I'll be able
to handle this.

~~~
webspiderus
for what it's worth, if you take the ML class, you will learn most of the
things you would learn in the AI class and more - although it does get a bit
rigorous, and will take more time than the AI class would.

~~~
younata
Thanks. I looked through the ML class stuff, and I'm sold. Really looking
forward to it.

~~~
webspiderus
not sure if you saw it in the other thread, but you can check out
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs229/materials.html> for some old course
materials.

this is easily one of the best classes i've been able to take - as i said in
the other thread, i was surprised to enjoy a 3-hour midterm! i think it's
awesome they're making this available to more people.

------
seagaia
I wonder how the assignments will work? Will they all be automated grading
(based on some sort of validated output?) If the users gets to thousands,
hand-grading is out of the question...

~~~
whereareyou
Assignments and exams in the public course will be similar to the Stanford
ones and they will be scored automatically. 1:23 in on the intro video.

------
farnsworth
This is great- I'm taking Into to Databases and AI at my university this
semester, and I'm sure working the Stanford courses alongside those will give
me some awesome perspective.

------
emiranda
Anyone know if there are any prerequisites for the class? Would someone with
programming knowledge but no database knowledge be able to take this class?

~~~
teamlaft
I just signed up and have some programming knowledge but practically no
database knowledge. From reading the description and looking at the syllabus,
I don't think any coding knowledge is required. I do think though that this is
critical for learning to code because you're always going to be dealing with
db's in some form or another, so I'm excited.

------
keiferski
Any word on whether the course materials will be available in the future, or
if the course itself will be offered in the future?

------
jules
Am I understanding correctly that this course is more about how to use
databases than how they work and how to implement them?

~~~
inrev
This is the undergraduate DB class. You are probably looking for the graduate
DB class: <http://infolab.stanford.edu/~widom/cs346/>

------
exit
why aren't these on stanford.edu subdomains?

~~~
jturn
Maybe to emphasize that you are not getting credit?

------
sktrdie
How is one single teacher going to deal with thousands of students?

~~~
eazolan
Why can't one single teacher deal with millions of students?

Or are you stuck on the system you grew up with, unable to imagine any
improvements?

~~~
nicklovescode
billions

------
dman
Winter just got interesting!

